# Keep On Loving You



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

It seems every time you post a video, it just gets better. Vocals and music are excellent as usual Dale. Hope you guys find some time to make it up here to Canada one of these days.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

marcos said:


> It seems every time you post a video, it just gets better. Vocals and music are excellent as usual Dale. Hope you guys find some time to make it up here to Canada one of these days.


That would be fun! Thanks so much for the kind post and giving this a look.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Speaking of fun , you guys and gals must have a blast putting these videos together along with a great sense of achievement , and you should , thanks .


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

John Reilly said:


> Speaking of fun , you guys and gals must have a blast putting these videos together along with a great sense of achievement , and you should , thanks .


That’s very nice thanks...it is fun! For me a lot of work but when we all get together and hear it I’ve had few things in my life that are that, ah, cool.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Loved the Roll with the Changes offering as well. I'm hoping that Ridin' the Storm Out is in the pipeline, as it was one of the memorable early fm radio tunes for me with that fabulous warning siren keyboard intro. Glad you chose REO Speedwagon. They have so many memorable fun tunes that combine musical guitar and keyboard leads and fills with great harmonies. We have a show in Canada called Murdoch Mysteries set mostly in Toronto around the turn of the 20th century. As the show developed, automobiles entered the cityscape and on the show I noticed one of the vehicles had a big REO on the radiator cap or front grill I believe. It dawned on me that it was an REO Speedwagon, and I wondered if the cast or crew were having some fun with the audience, just seeing if they'd chuckle at the reference. I got it anyway. Thanks and keep the rock rolling.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

leftysg said:


> Loved the Roll with the Changes offering as well. I'm hoping that Ridin' the Storm Out is in the pipeline, as it was one of the memorable early fm radio tunes for me with that fabulous warning siren keyboard intro. Glad you chose REO Speedwagon. They have so many memorable fun tunes that combine musical guitar and keyboard leads and fills with great harmonies. We have a show in Canada called Murdoch Mysteries set mostly in Toronto around the turn of the 20th century. As the show developed, automobiles entered the cityscape and on the show I noticed one of the vehicles had a big REO on the radiator cap or front grill I believe. It dawned on me that it was an REO Speedwagon, and I wondered if the cast or crew were having some fun with the audience, just seeing if they'd chuckle at the reference. I got it anyway. Thanks and keep the rock rolling.


Thanks for sharing your time to check out the vids & share this post. Sure enjoyed reading it - special band for sure!


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Dale
I always look forward to seeing your new videos , thanks for posting them! You guys consistently do a great job .


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

hedzup said:


> Dale
> I always look forward to seeing your new videos , thanks for posting them! You guys consistently do a great job .


Thank you for being willing to give them a look! Also, thanks for the kind words. Hope you are very well, your friend, dale.


----------

